# Sportsman 570 snorkel



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey guys 
I’m going to snorkel the 570 and I want to still be able to use the front box (tow ropes etc) and I’m not sure how to do it 
I like the look of this one https://www.extremesnorkels.com/pro...an-450-570-14-18-sya-warrior-snorkel-kit.html. Also thinking maybe I could make it at home.how would you guys do it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a pretty fancy looking snorkel. 

And while I use to be the somewhat guru on snorkels, I'm so far behind the game it's not funny. 

Anything passing thru the front box like that though, will most likely render it useless. You could make the tops detachable, with rubber couplers, but that would require keeping tools with you, and making sure you put them back on tight in the field and the clamps would be all muddy and not work well and plus it's a potential leak spot. 

Probably best to just get you one of those cheap plastic ammo boxes and keep tow rope in them, strap it to the rack.


----------



## Flex_2611 (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for replying man 
I was thinking maybe coiling some flexible pipe in the box on one side and routing the other sides pipe on the side aswell so then I at least get one side useable, do you think that would work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IT might. But adding that much more tubing to the length of your snorkel will reduce air flow, especially if it's coiled.


----------

